# Forum in English  > Computer security: software  > AntiViruses, Anti-Adware / Spyware / Hijackers  >  Нужна помощь в разборе лога HijackThis

## LegionS1970

Привет всем!
Помогите разобраться в логах сканирования HijackThis. Что в логе нормальный процесс, а что нет. Лог приложен ниже.

----------

